# Sweetbreads & Oxtails



## wildindigo (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm hosting a tapas party this weekend and I have more than enough local grassfed sweetbreads & oxtails in my freezer. 

Also, I need to prepare these so that my guests aren't going to be freaked out by them.

I've never cooked oxtails, but have done sweetbreads in a variety of ways.

Would grilling the sweetbreads be the best bet?

Any recipes would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't do sweetbreads, so can't help you there.

For a tapas party, I think I'd braise the oxtails, thicken the braising liquid and chop the meat, then use it as a filling for a ravioli or won ton type dish. My preference would be to fry the dumplings, rather than just boiling, so that there's a crunch factor.


----------



## wildindigo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks...that sounds like a great thing for the oxtails.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Best way to prepare sweetbreads...

Clean them well.

soak in milk

remove from milk, set milk aside.

chop sweetbreads into small dice

place in stainless steel bowl

place bowl on floor beside milk

call dog.

open beer

sit, drink and eat something that actually tastes good as dog disposes of sweetbreads for you.

But, seriously...

dredge in seasoned flour, pansear quickly. The only thing worse than sweetbreads is overcooked sweetbreads.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

When my MIL made sweet breads, she first soaked them in milk as described in an earlier post. After draining off the milk, she then placed the sweetbreads on a plate, placed another plate on top and put a weight on it. Into the fridge for 30 minutes to an hour. Next she dried them, cut them into serving pieces, salted lightly, dredged with flour and lightly sauted in butter/oil until just lightly golden. She served them with a carmalized onion-mushroom-cream sauce. Not the least bit discusting. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## byrdie (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like it's sweetbread from veal?? For some odd reasons, I always want my sweetbreads crispy. nicely pan fried. With earthy mushrooms or fingerling potatoes.

That ox tail empanadas sound good... Can't wait for this party.. maybe I won't /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

You should totally repost with pictures! after the party that is..


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

There are many ways to serve sweetbreads. I agree with soaking in milk first. Then dredged in seasoned flour and Sauteed  till crisp, topped with a rasher of bacon and red onion marmalade. Or with Black Butter(Au Beurre Noir) . Or sauteed and served in a Veloute with Peas, Mushrooms and Morels. I have even seen in a Pot Pie type preparation with Truffles.


----------



## pomegranate (Jun 10, 2017)

Please advise concerning process of removing outer membrane from sweetbreads. Thanks.


----------

